# Wayne Angle Block (Rear 02 Cel Fix)



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

How many of you guy are using the Wayne angle block, to prevent/fix the rear 02 Cel (Catlsyts below threshold code)?
What size DP 3", 2.5" and how sucessful?


----------



## moburki (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*

Works good for me....3" ATP DP w/ 3" ATP cat
1yr +


----------



## Manu44 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*

Works good for me too. I have had it about 7 months. 2.5" dp and 2.5" exhaust.


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (moburki)*

That's a highflow Cat right? How many Cells 200?


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*

Over 15,000 miles. 3"dp, no cat, 2.5" cat back. Not a single CEL!
Go Wayne!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Sketchykid)*

This sounds great guys hopefully I'll get the same results. I'm going to be putting on a 3" to 2.5" Milltek DP with my 2.5" Magnaflow and the Wayne block I hope I will be Cel free.


----------



## quiksilverGTI (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*

have had mine on for about 15,000 miles, no cel on GHL 3"dp


----------



## Manu44 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastvolks* »_That's a highflow Cat right? How many Cells 200?

Mine is an "extra high flow cat" and no CEL.

"extra high flow cat" = no cat.


----------



## Stephens.Kevin (Nov 21, 2004)

I just installed mine about 1k miles ago, 2.5 inch no cat. No CEL's yet. I passed all readiness codes on the Vag also!!! Now I have to go do emissions in the next month. I am going to laugh so hard when I pass. I love OBD II. 
Definatly one of the best mods you can do for your car if you hate check engine lights.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*

Ive had it a year plus and works great.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (judoGTI)*

ive never seen one of these before. where can you get one and how much are they? i have this CEL on my 3 inch GHL dp with cat.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (GiacGtiAgain)*

BUMP where do i get this?


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (GiacGtiAgain)*

Contact Wayne92SLC he sells them.


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*

anyone have an installed pic?? just trying to see if my mental image is correct. 
That exposed threaded section threads into the dp and the 02 sensor threads into the other side??


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*

Man... wish I had thought of that... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Captain Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Jack* »_anyone have an installed pic?? just trying to see if my mental image is correct. 
That exposed threaded section threads into the dp and the 02 sensor threads into the other side??
\
exactly!!
PLus he sends detailed instructions with it as well with pics


----------



## Aeneis (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Captain Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Jack* »_anyone have an installed pic?? just trying to see if my mental image is correct. 
That exposed threaded section threads into the dp and the 02 sensor threads into the other side??

Yep, exactly.
You can also make your own, theres a DIY on here, you get 'Spark plug non-foulers' (no, the name doesn't make sense to me either). It sticks out kinda far though so depending on your DP it may or may not fit. This one here is a great design. I used the non-foulers with a catless 2.5in and never threw a code.


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Aeneis)*

whats the nut for? spacer?


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

snug it up at any angle.


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Sketchykid)*

what is the advantage of having a test pipe over a hi-flow cat? i got my 3" ATP dp for $50 from my friend and there was no cat just the 2.5" test pipe. i have 2.5" miltek c/b exhaust hooking into that.


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (afmilboy02)*

I just installed mine today ! it's a solid product ,i'll do a write up on it tommorow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arawak420 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (brookrock)*

had mine on since july of 2006. CEL free to this day...


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (arawak420)*

Got my shortly after I made this post (11-22-2006) and has worked great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (arawak420)*

Got my shortly after I made this post and has worked great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lilmoose21 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*

anyone know if Wayne is still around. I've emailed him and sent him a pm a few days ago with no response...i need one of these badly


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (lilmoose21)*

have you tried this yet? - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1366095


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (lilmoose21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilmoose21* »_anyone know if Wayne is still around. I've emailed him and sent him a pm a few days ago with no response...i need one of these badly

From what i hear, he travels outa country frequently due to his job.......try e-mail him.


----------



## lilmoose21 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_have you tried this yet? - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1366095

no i was going to but i dont have a drill and the angle block seems a lot more worry free...


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (lilmoose21)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3" DP, 10,000 miles, not one CEL to date...


----------



## SUNNYMK4 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*

i hope wayne schmidt is still around, i e-mailed him a few minutes ago. i need one of these too so i can install my DP and CB.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (SUNNYMK4)*

I think he travels a bit for his job, but he does always get back to you even if it takes a bit of time. Wayne is good people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fesmail (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (judoGTI)*

I'd like to get one of these as well......but can't seem to contact Wayne.......??? suggestions?


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (fesmail)*

I've had mine for about 2 months now in a Megan Racing 2.5 turbo back and now CEL...Also it took him about a week and a half to PM me back and 2 weeks to get the part (He was waiting on materials) But it was well worth the wait..Car runs great and has No lights..Also great instructions with pictures..


----------



## denimA4turbo (Jan 2, 2004)

I got one of these from Wayne last week, and it works like a charm so far. I had previously used the anti-fouler as spacers trick, but was still getting a CEL.
1.8T / K04 / 300-cell HFC


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (denimA4turbo)*

my rear O2 is tucked up under the exhaust heat shield not even plugged in. 15k miles and no CEL. lol


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (quiksilverGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quiksilverGTI* »_have had mine on for about 15,000 miles, no cel on GHL 3"dp

Same here. No problems what so ever!


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Nightrider)*

anyone every use one on a 2.0?


----------



## flownutz (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (arawak420)*

where can u buy this little miracle product??????


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (flownutz)*

send him a pm mhe told me he would be machining more in 2 weeks


----------



## Aquaholic (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (hootyburra)*

He told me he's waiting on some materials - about 2 weeks out


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a CEL every now and then for insufficient readings... I have an Audi tho if it makes a difference.. But the light isnt consistent sometimes it comes on and goes away with a cycle... cant figure it out


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

I just wanted to bump this up because since I started this thread a lot of people have asked me about it and I have had this angle block in for 12,000 miles CEL free!







to Wayne.


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

Audi A4 - get a code every now and then


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

That's strange, what is the code that you get?


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

I NEED ONE OF THESE !!!!


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Fastvolks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastvolks* »_I just wanted to bump this up because since I started this thread a lot of people have asked me about it and I have had this angle block in for 12,000 miles CEL free!







to Wayne.

Same here, except I'm not even running a cat!!










































Six pack for Wayne! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (20VT*J4)*

Wayne is the man, and this product rocks.
No cat here and not a CEL once. ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorGLX (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (judoGTI)*

how much does he charge for one of these?


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

my cel came back in about 10 minutes with this piece. it was easier to just have C2 tune it out


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (Soupuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupuh* »_my cel came back in about 10 minutes with this piece. it was easier to just have C2 tune it out

Chances are you have a bad 02 sensor or another issue.


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

perhaps. a new o2 sensor went in at the same time, and the car has been running flawlessly since. A/F are spot-on on the dyno


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastvolks* »_How many of you guy are using the Wayne angle block, to prevent/fix the rear 02 Cel (Catlsyts below threshold code)?
What size DP 3", 2.5" and how sucessful?









thanx to Tyrolsport.... after my last visit, one magically was added http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_my rear O2 is tucked up under the exhaust heat shield not even plugged in. 15k miles and no CEL. lol

how no cel.. i have a lite for only a rear o2 ( its completly not there) was wondering if this will help


----------



## TJet1.8 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (WindsorGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorGLX* »_how much does he charge for one of these? 

$36 shipped








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wayne's the man


----------



## 18Tdesign (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*

3" DP to 2.5" Milltek for a couple of years catless and able to pass GA emissions. They use a OBD2 code reader.
No CELs for me obviously. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorGLX (Dec 5, 2003)

anyone heard from wayne in the past couple of days?


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (WindsorGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorGLX* »_anyone heard from wayne in the past couple of days? 

He's a busy man and he travels alot.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

hi guys, what is Wayne's latest email?


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (WindsorGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorGLX* »_anyone heard from wayne in the past couple of days? 

Yeah, he's machining more. I put my name on the list. I hope he doesn't forget about me!!


----------



## marcm (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

i have fixed at least 3 cars that i can remember by using Spark Plug anti-foulers ,you can get them in autozone in the "help" parts section they cost like 3 bucks
you need to drill out the end of it with a 1/2 in drill bit
















works every time ,NO customer has EVER come back with the light on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by marcm at 1:07 PM 3-23-2008_


----------



## Sttickman (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*

I'd like on also. How do you get on his list??


----------



## TJet1.8 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Sttickman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sttickman* »_I'd like on also. How do you get on his list??









PM him...wayne92SLC...and let him know you need one and to put you on his list.
Just got my angle block in the mail last Saturday







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

i run it... works great... never had a problem now since its been on!
only bad thing is that its shrunk my clearance by about an inch... and im not lowered.


----------



## snarbles (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

Need one too. I'll send him an email.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (snarbles)*

looks like that Mk4 guys don't get the CEL with the angle block. I use one on my MK3 GTI S/C with latest C2 30# software and with the 42dd testpipe and I still get the CEL now and then (3-4 times already) while driving on the freeway with steady gas. 
Same code 16806 P0422 comes up "main catalyst Bank 1, Efficiency below threshold, sporadic".
Any idea why? I had it first pointing towards the front of the car and now chnaged to point towards the rear and same thing. I wondering if the O2 sensor is going bad?


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*

installed this recently. great product but my CEL stayed on because my O2 sensor is so badly burned up. Will be installing a new O2 sensor very soon along with the angle block hoping for no CEL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevinforgot (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (jettaman18t)*

just emailed wayne, hoping to get one of these soon! glad to read it is working well for so many.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (kevinforgot)*

Installed on 3" catted 42DD dp, works perfectly...I had a CEL w/o the angle block installed


----------



## sokerito337 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block*

I NEED ONE ASAP where i can get it please PM me! thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1.8quest (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

are you running rich do to no rear o2 sensing cat efficiency?


----------



## sokerito337 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: (1.8quest)*

YEAH!!!


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*

Milltek TB 3" to 2.5" on my GLI. The block has been installed for about 5k miles. I did get the p0420 CEL a day or so after I put the block on but Wayne mentioned the block should be mounted so the o2 sensor tip enters the block parallel to the ground. Mine was slightly angled pointing down - possible condensation on the o2 sensor tip caused the CEL. I adjusted it and have had no trouble since that day. For $40 it's a piece of art!


----------



## eskimojoe (Jan 5, 2008)

i had mine on for a few months now, and my light just came back on : ( mabey bad o2 but oh well getting stage 2 revo soon : )


----------



## sokerito337 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: (eskimojoe)*

okk i know it works but some tell me where i can get it? lol


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah i need one. I have a spacer but it doesnt work.. points straight out







so the 02 sensor is low and i still get CELs lol. I think i killed it now though.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (elliott18t)*

[email protected]


----------



## sokerito337 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: (DC Jetta Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DC Jetta Guy* »_[email protected]


thanks


----------



## votexgli (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (sokerito337)*

20k and cel free, wayne is the man


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (sokerito337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sokerito337* »_
thanks

No problem. Good luck!


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (DC Jetta Guy)*

~20k miles on 3" ebay downpipe. Never, not even once, have I had a CEL. Also, it is an AWD engine code. Awesome fix!


----------



## jettaGL2004 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: (Nightrider)*

I need one of these ASAP so I just emailed Wayne. 
has anyone gotten one recently from him? has anyone tried it with an '04 jetta 2.0?


----------



## heinz7 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (jettaGL2004)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2.5" apr dp....1 year and no cel


----------



## ToTheTop (Apr 13, 2007)

I installed one of these and a brand new o2 sensor about 2 weeks ago and still getting codes...
even tried adding a spacer to it and no luck.
any ideas?


----------



## sokerito337 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: (ToTheTop)*

did u erased the code after putting it?


----------



## ToTheTop (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (sokerito337)*

about 3294384 times. keeps coming back.


----------



## sokerito337 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: (ToTheTop)*

could be the O2.... try cleaning it...


----------



## ToTheTop (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (ToTheTop)*

I installed one of these and a *brand new o2 sensor* about 2 weeks ago and still getting codes...


----------



## sokerito337 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: (ToTheTop)*

oh damn... then idk what to tell u bro lol sorry....hope u fix it soon bro


----------



## [pl] (Sep 13, 2003)

maybe your precat sensor is done for


----------



## lilman1 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*

where can i get that?


----------



## lilman1 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*

where can i buy this


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (lilman1)*

If you read, it's mentioned about 10 times in this thread lol.


----------



## jamiebennett81 (Feb 26, 2008)

hi all
how do I email wayne on here to produce me one
I am in the UK, and getting this lambda sensor issue and need to space it out
stupid question, but how do you pm on here or could any please give me Wayne's email address to contact him please?
Thanks alot


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (jamiebennett81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamiebennett81* »_hi all
how do I email wayne on here to produce me one
I am in the UK, and getting this lambda sensor issue and need to space it out
stupid question, but how do you pm on here or could any please give me Wayne's email address to contact him please?
Thanks alot

Spark plug anti foulers instead of wayne block. 5 dollar fix. no cel for 15k on my car! 3" catless turboback.
check it out on page 2 of this thread. I think the wayne block is a waste of money. and as far as ive seen it doesnt work for some people.. just my opinion though.


----------



## jamiebennett81 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: (FlybyGLI)*

I tried the sparg plug fix and it did not work, so going to give the wayne block a try


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (jamiebennett81)*

The Wayne angle block does work I started this thread and have the block on for 35K without issues. Check this link, they don't sell them but how to get in touch with Wayne since this comes up all the time. http://www.42draftdesigns.com/faq.htm#test
Also his vwvortex info...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...22221



_Modified by Fastvolks at 11:08 AM 3-31-2009_


----------



## beast293 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm also in need of this since i'm getting a 3in. dp soon w/ testpipe


----------



## Mpm824 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: (beast293)*

dose it work with the 2.0t im running a eurocode test pipe 3"


----------



## The DareDevil (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block (Fastvolks)*

Just ordered mine. Will post when I receive it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Search for my DIY in the MK4 forum.


----------



## eXcel161 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (87vr6)*

any info on the BFI o2 sensor spacer (29$)???


----------



## The DareDevil (Dec 1, 2008)

I received my Angle Block today. It's, truly, a piece of art! I’ll post some pictures soon.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (The DareDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The DareDevil* »_I received my Angle Block today. It's, truly, a piece of art! I’ll post some pictures soon.


----------



## The DareDevil (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

On another note, Wayne is a stand-up guy. We had some shipping problems and he was quick to resolve them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I’ll install the block this week.
Some pics:


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i need to get one of these..looking to get a catless DP


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

How does this work then? Is it just pulling the O2 out of the flow so it reads less gas?
looks great and I need the clearance it might provide


----------



## 2jetta1golf (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (1.8quest)*

cel free for approx 5k miles with the block. 3"tb no cat
i used to use a drilled out spark plug anti fouler... light came back once in a while.
wayne is a great guy. good service, friendly. i didnt have to wait like some are saying.. i guess he had some on hand when i placed my order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (The DareDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The DareDevil* »_On another note, Wayne is a stand-up guy. We had some shipping problems and he was quick to resolve them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll second this, Wayne is great to deal with. Never a problem and he goes above and beyond to make sure things are ok for you. Highly recommended.


----------



## Derek07 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (judoGTI)*

I'm about to install a catless Techtonics DP with AWE tuning. I was wondering do I install the angle block on where the Downpipes cat is suppose to be or do I install the angle block pre cat on the exhaust?
Thanks!


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

got mine it works


----------



## Derek07 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

where is the install? after the cat on the exhaust? And did you have to clear it with the computer after you installed it. or just reset the battery?


----------



## Derek07 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Derek07)*

anybody? its a catless dp...going to my stock exhaust. so should it go in place of the o2 sensor where the dp's is?


----------



## 19jetta91 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Derek07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derek07* »_anybody? its a catless dp...going to my stock exhaust. so should it go in place of the o2 sensor where the dp's is?

dude, not to sound like a jackass, but the title of the thread says (rear 02 CEL fix)..it goes on the rear 02 sensor, and yeah go to advance auto parts or somewhere with a obdII scanner and clear it


----------



## 19jetta91 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

can the o2 be too far away from exhaust gases?


----------



## The_Dude1.8 (Jun 21, 2008)

Didn't go through the whole topic so I don't know if this has been asked but is there any advantage to this over getting chipped and getting rid of the CEL that way?


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (The_Dude1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Dude1.8* »_Didn't go through the whole topic so I don't know if this has been asked but is there any advantage to this over getting chipped and getting rid of the CEL that way?

Not every chip tuner offers this option. You may want to read threads before posting in general however.

To answer the question asking if the o2 sensor can be too far from the exhaust gasses? YES! you will probably get an intermittent signal, or a resistance signal.


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (sounrealx)*

I started this thread way back when and have been CEL free for 50,000 for those who care http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## blaze_tylr (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: (Fastvolks)*

can someone post up a pic as to how this needs to be installed


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (blaze_tylr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blaze_tylr* »_can someone post up a pic as to how this needs to be installed 

sure


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

I have sen't Mr. Wayne an email. Hopefully I will here something fro him soon. I'm very intrested in his is part.


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_
I have sen't Mr. Wayne an email. Hopefully I will here something fro him soon. I'm very intrested in his is part.
Wayne was out of stock when I talked to him, but that was a while ago. 
If he is, you can get the 42 draft designs one. 
http://store.42draftdesigns.co....html


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (Black Lavender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Lavender* »_Wayne was out of stock when I talked to him, but that was a while ago. 
If he is, you can get the 42 draft designs one. 
http://store.42draftdesigns.co....html

Thanks for the link. Good stuff


----------



## SkipGLI (Jan 22, 2010)

Has anyone done this? Is it successful and safe?
http://myfastgti.com/volkswage....html


----------



## MK42NV (Jul 18, 2010)

bump, i msged wayne for one of these blocks... 3" TBE catless... x fingers hope this gets rid of the CEL


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

Is wayne still makin/sellin these??? whats his email? 
how much $ ??


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Wayne block on my GLI for 2+ years...Milltek TB. A thing of beauty. 

Search "Wayne block" and his email address will be in one of these threads.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

also, his user name is Wayne92slc should help with the search.


----------



## Wolfsburg929 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just ordered my angle block from Wayne today. looking forward to replacing the vibrant one I put on there for now, that o2 sensor wire hangs really low!


----------



## Wolfsburg929 (Mar 8, 2010)

hey just ordered mine a little while ago, how long did it take for wayne to get it to you?


----------



## vwaz1108 (Apr 13, 2009)

I've had it for several years now with an APR 2.5" turbo back exhaust. It was wonderful with zero codes up until I recently (October/November 2010) installed APR's stage 3+ kit with 3" down pipe to my 2.5" APR exhaust. Now I'm on my second rear O2 sensor. Not sure what the problem is at this point. I'd still recommend it, especially for the relatively low price (~$45 if I recall).


----------



## vwaz1108 (Apr 13, 2009)

Incidentally, it can be installed facing either the front or rear of the car.


----------



## JrWhopperAK (Oct 18, 2011)

*Wayne's Info*

"The part goes for $38 shipped (USPS Priority Mail)." as of Oct. 2011 his email [email protected] just for all those reading this. :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Added this to my FAQ


----------

